# why an 1976 15hp johnson 2-stroke pee out of exaust?



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I just bought a 1976 johnson 15hp 2-stroke tiller short shaft for cheap. I just bought it for my camo highsider and plan to camo paint the motor.

I never own this kind of motor but a good things about it.

So anyway.....

Curious to ask....how reliable is the motor?

Compression, lower unit check, and everything is working excellent.

I'm curious why the motor pee out from the exaust?? Instead out of the tube like the new ones?

Is any website information about this motor?

Where I can find parts for it? With pictures?

Any of you ever owned this kinds of motor?

I took it out on the lake with my bare hull 15.4 highsider and it's haulass.

Plan to put a jackplate and tabs soon.

Thanks!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Had a '74 15.
Water blows out the exhaust relief because the
engineers hadn't figured out the whizzer tube yet.
Tuff motor as long as it hasn't been abused.

Finding parts will be either an online search or salvage shops.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Johnson 9.9_15.htm

Best information on the Johnson / Evinrudes I have found.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> http://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Johnson 9.9_15.htm
> 
> Best information on the Johnson / Evinrudes I have found.


Thanks for the great info! That's nice website with all the details.

That's why my oldie motor has no baffle in the exaust which is loud motor to run.

Thanks again....


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

No pics? Why won't you show us your johnson?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> No pics? Why won't you show us your johnson?


My computer just crashed... 

I'm on my I-phone but I can sent u email if u like.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> No pics? Why won't you show us your johnson?



[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yl3UMO-TkE[/media]


I always enjoy a good bring back!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you, I'll be here all week! Try the veal. ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Thank you, I'll be here all week! Try the veal. ;D


Lol....you're crazy......
:

I forgot to show my smiley on my last post... .


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

JUST AN UPDATE:

My 76' 15hp johnson been running great so far but one thing about the motor is bothers me.

U know how the motor with exhaust relief sputter out with water plenty when it's idle. (No pee hole)

When I give it half throttle to WOT then there's no water sputter out of the exhaust relief. I put my finger on the exhaust hole and it's sucking my finger in the hole! Sometmes the water pour out of the exhaust hole when running.

Wtf?????

Why does the motor do that?

It's doesn't get hot or anything.....just being warm aftern I had been running WOT for 40 mins.


Any ideas?? Hint hint?


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

your motor doesnt spit, it sucks!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> When I give it half throttle to WOT then there's no water sputter out of the exhaust relief. I put my finger on the exhaust hole and it's sucking my finger in the hole!


Running at planing speeds, a low pressure area forms behind
the hub of the propeller. Exhaust pressure from the engine
is not enough to equalize this pressure difference. So it draws
in additional volumes of air through the pressure relief port to
try to equalize the pressure difference. 

Therefore your engine sucks, but only at high speeds.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Is that normal? Now I know my johnson likes to be sucked. ;D :


----------

